# Halloween Update



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all,
I haven't been around for a few days because I'm unwell, I'm not ignoring anyone. I intended to start the cards today for the exchange and send them at the end of the week but I will probably be delayed a few days because I am still pretty sick but I promise you they will be sent at the end of September/beginning October so you should all have them in time before Halloween  I've reached my limit on cards to send for this year so thanks to everyone who is going to exchange with me. The postal website says it takes around 4-6 working days for the card to arrive but I have no idea how the American Postal system is (especially around Halloween time) so it may take a couple of extra days?

I had to go to the doctor's yesterday and I kind of detoured ever so slightly to the store :S They were putting up two AISLES worth of Halloween products in Cheap as Chips!!! Since I've been stuck home for almost a fortnight and not been allowed out I've been just sitting around obsessing over Halloween, making plans and adding a heap more things to my "to do list" while watching Halloween type movies. Halloween is getting here so quickly :S I haven't even finished the Spring Cleaning that I was supposed to do before I decorate (I planned to decorate at the start of September then mid-September but I got sick) and the Halloween tree is supposed to go up soon...A few more days and the ofificial Halloween season begins!

The Adelaide Zombie Walk is on the 9th of October, they requested Zombie cleaners for this year's walk because a few over enthusiastic zombies left just a tad too much post-apocolyptic carnage for the Adelaide City Council lol If I go this year I must not be late, being on a solo zombie walk is definitely not as good as the pact thing. Last year I was a lone zombie walking down one of the busiest streets in the city with a chainsaw *sigh* 

angelique_nm


----------

